# Stereo Power on Switched Relay w/ RAP



## Jammit (Aug 8, 2017)

I need some help getting pointed in the right direction with a stereo power situation.

I want the HU to 1) power up when the door is opened remain powered while the vehicle is on (obviously). I then want it to 2) turn off only after the key has been removed AND the door is opened.

I can think of two ways to pull this off, one being ECU reprogramming, the other being building a custom relay circuit.

I have found examples of the last part of my request, but I can't figure out how to get it to power on with initial door opening.

Car is a 2007 Mazda CX-7.

I know this isn't audio specific, but I'm hoping someone has some experience with either of the two solutions.


----------

